# Co2 Design from A to Z



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أحاول رفع ملفات عن مكافحة الحريق
بواسطة غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون
لكن العنكبوتية تعاند


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات تحتوي على :-
1 - المواصفات 
2 - المواد
3 - المعدات 
4- حسابات التصميم
5 - الكنترول
6 - التشغيل
7 - الصيانة
دعواتكم بالتوفيق


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفية عمل حسابات التصميم



http://www.2shared.com/file/xrqAwXMv/Subfloor_Protection.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/e3pyln2s/F-2004147.html

المواصفات


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/X4RLmKjd/afe_co2.html


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ابعت يا معلم


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://user.chol.com/~firetech/products/English/co2/kiddeco2system.htm


----------



## hamadalx (11 أكتوبر 2010)

خطير............. بس ياخسارة والله الموقع دة غريب جدا ......... بجد أنا مش عارف أقول إية ؟؟؟؟ جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ابعت يا معلم


 سلام يا هندسة
واخبارك
كنت مراقب المتواجدين ولم يظهر الاسم الزهري
اهلا بيك ومرحب


----------



## hamadalx (11 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سلام يا هندسة
> واخبارك
> كنت مراقب المتواجدين ولم يظهر الاسم الزهري
> اهلا بيك ومرحب


 
:84: بجد جامدة مراقب المتواجدين .... تحياتى


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> خطير............. بس ياخسارة والله الموقع دة غريب جدا ......... بجد أنا مش عارف أقول إية ؟؟؟؟ جزاك الله كل خير


 
سلام 
مين زعل الجميل
ونحن نرفتوا من الموقع


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> :84: بجد جامدة مراقب المتواجدين .... تحياتى


 
هاك الهدية
وين مخططات برج ال...زز العالمية


http://www.2shared.com/document/vT6F5ly-/CO2_Industrial_Data_Sheet.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/ufY2U5TB/Dust_Collection_1_.html


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سلام يا هندسة
> واخبارك
> كنت مراقب المتواجدين ولم يظهر الاسم الزهري
> اهلا بيك ومرحب


 


aati badri قال:


> سلام
> مين زعل الجميل
> ونحن نرفتوا من الموقع


 
طيب محنا قولنا لك قبل كده تمسك الاشراف 
هو الاشراف ايه غير كده ( مراقبه و رفد)​


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/iYAa5tq-/itm_co2.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الحين معانا الزميل نصيرعبدالرازق
بس لا يتداخل
ليش ما ادري


الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏aati badri, ‏mohamed mech+, ‏نصير عبد الرزاق 

أدوات الموضوع




مشاهدة صفحة طباعة الموضوع



 أرسل هذا الموضوع إلى صديق



 اشترك في هذا الموضوع 
ابحث في الموضوع 
البحث المتقدم
تقييم هذا الموضوع



ممتاز



جيد



متوسط



سيئ



سيئ جداً


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

خيارات العرضالموجودون الآنالمراقبينعرض المواضيع من 1 إلى 35 من 745862 (الأعضاء 19 والزوار 43)المراقبين : 3ترتيب حسب
عنوان الموضوع المشاركة الأخيرة تاريخ بداية الموضوع عدد الردود عدد المشاهدات كاتب الموضوع تقييم الموضوع طريقة العرض:
تصاعدي تنازلي منذ
آخر يوم آخر يومين آخر أسبوع آخر 10 أيام آخر أسبوعين آخر شهر آخر 45 يوم آخر شهرين آخر 75 يوم آخر 100 يوم السنة الماضية البداية ‏aati badri, ‏abdullahh, ‏ammar mahmoud, ‏ehab77, ‏wael gamil sayed, ‏mohamed mech+, ‏jassim1975, ‏جاد ابوالمعارف, ‏نصير عبد الرزاق, ‏صلاح الدين احمد اب, ‏محمد المكعي, ‏يوسف شعبان سعيد, ‏1988weka1, ‏trulive74, ‏akbargherbal, ‏وسيم منصور, ‏السيد زرد, ‏محمد احمد الحسينى, ‏microamper


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/iYAa5tq-/itm_co2.html
1


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

‏mohamed mech
سلام تاني
الهدية في النهاية
لازم تسهر معاي
منوال كبير 
بس كيف ارفعه 
الله اعلم
بالمناسبة استلمت
منوال ترين للتكييف
لكن كتاب وليس سي دي
ساصور لك نسخة


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> طيب محنا قولنا لك قبل كده تمسك الاشراف
> 
> هو الاشراف ايه غير كده ( مراقبه و رفد)​


 نمسك سوا موافق
انا بالنهار وانت بالليل


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/fkv1EITN/Kidde_CO2_Product_Manual_05012.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/xC2uZA1S/Solder_Machine.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/DR_cg5Gr/Subfloor_Protection.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/BGQi0xc9/5-12.html


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مع السلامة
بعد الآن لن تحتاج أن تسأل
استاذنا م صبري
ولا أستاذي
م م م 
في موضوع ال Co2 فقط
اما باقي المواضيع مابنستغناش
الى اللقاء


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## creative eng (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

مجهود رائع والله 

لكن بالنسبة لموقع التحميل انا بحاول انزل مش بيرضي..
عموما انا هجرب كمان شوية كده ويارب ينفع


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.mo'ath قال:


> thanks alot


 

عفوا يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

creative eng قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> مجهود رائع والله
> 
> ...


 الف شكر يا هندسة
حاول
وافيدنا
لكي نجري اللازم


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط واحد لجميع الملفات السابقة
بالتوفيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/gUkCVrhw/CO2_ATIA.html​


----------



## aati badri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

creative eng قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> مجهود رائع والله
> 
> ...


 
رابط واحد لجميع الملفات السابقة
بالتوفيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/gUkCVrhw/CO2_ATIA.html


كنت متأكد ان الرائع سيحل المشكلة


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا نوم نوم
عبد العاطى سلام


----------



## hamadalx (11 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> رابط واحد لجميع الملفات السابقة
> بالتوفيق
> http://www.4shared.com/file/gukcvrhw/co2_atia.html
> 
> ...


 
كان من بدرى..... متشكرين ياهندسة


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يساعدك
عندى مخزن مواد كيماوية مستخدمة لانتاج الاسمدة وعايز اعمله حماية من الحريق ممكن تساعدنى


----------



## aati badri (12 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد عزالعرب قال:


> ربنا يساعدك
> عندى مخزن مواد كيماوية مستخدمة لانتاج الاسمدة وعايز اعمله حماية من الحريق ممكن تساعدنى


 ربنا يساعدنا جميعا
لابد من معرفة نوعية المواد 
وهل تتفاعل مع وسائط الاطفاء (fm200 <co2foam.hallon
عن طريق المورد او المصنع
ومن ثم اختيار النوع المحدد
او الرجوع للكودات ان وجدت


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (1 مارس 2013)

elomda_5 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم الله خيرا
هو فين ابوبلال


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## eyadinuae (2 مارس 2013)

*كم انت رائع ..... مشكورين وبارك الله بيكم *


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

اكرمك الله م عبدالعاطي وم محمد عبدالرحيم


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

